# New cm10 boot animation issues



## aaronjreeves (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres the DL Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?534p0gjidqwq9xu

Which of these is for the galaxy nexus? I tried the 720 vertical by copying the bootanimation.zip to my system/media folder and it made﻿ my phone no-longer boot







Any tips/suggestions? Restoring nandroid backup now.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You have to change permissions after pushing it to /system/media (rw-r--r--).Regardless, the phone should have still booted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You have to change permissions after pushing it to /system/media (rw-r--r--).Regardless, the phone should have still booted.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm having the same issues as aaron. I put boot ani's on my phone all the time so I'm very familiar but this one isn't working (although my phone boots up still). Ideas? I have downloaded from 3 different places and checked md5's.

Edit: I'm an idiot


----------



## plasticdarlow (Jan 8, 2012)

aaronjreeves said:


> Heres the DL Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?534p0gjidqwq9xu
> 
> Which of these is for the galaxy nexus? I tried the 720 vertical by copying the bootanimation.zip to my system/media folder and it made﻿ my phone no-longer boot
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. I copied to data/local though. I did change permissions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

hmm, not sure what one is used for the nexus... maybe ill compare the bootanimation.zip that comes stock with the ones provided in the new zip and see if i can find out...

EDIT: looks like the 720 version is the one for Galaxy Nexus. ill give it a try...
Edit 2: did not work, i get a black screen, phone boots but then the screen wont turn on. stays black


----------



## joeski27 (Jul 17, 2012)

Same issue here, glad to here it just isn't me! Wonder wtf is going on with this...


----------



## FilletMinion (Sep 12, 2011)

Ditto. Weird thing is that it worked fine on my n7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sword.Zero (Aug 16, 2011)

The vertical 720 zip file is compressed which is why it doesn't load properly.

I re-zipped the files so that it isn't compressed anymore. The link below is to the new vertical 720 zip.

https://docs.google....SXZpaXpGTWhrZ2M

EDIT: you may need to to go File > Download (if google drive opens the zip in the viewer)


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

There's a new version available on CM's gerrit, which fixes both the compression issue and the not-quite-black (#010101 instead of #000000) background, and changes Cyanogen[sup](mod)[/sup] to CyanogenMod. Scroll down to the file list (right above the comments section) and click the 'new' link in the 'prebuilt/common/bootanimation/vertical-720.zip' row. There's another zip file inside it that's the actual boot animation zip, so drag that out onto your desktop or whatever and rename it to bootanimation.zip before putting it on your phone.


----------

